# antispasmotics for D?



## m_m_forth (Oct 21, 2003)

Those of you who take antispasmotics like Bentyl, Levsin/Levbid/Nulev, Buscopan...do these help with diarrhea or just pain? I'm really looking for something that curbs the D. Thanks so much for your responses.


----------



## Cindy3535 (Jun 28, 2002)

I tried Bentyl and all the antispasmodics and now I take Enteric coated peppermint oil and its $20.00 per bottle but well worth the trouble it helps a lot.


----------



## 2btrue (Jul 22, 2003)

I believe its supposed to help with the pain becuase it reduces spasms and it slows down contractions which would help with diarrhea. Please let us know how you do with it - have you started it yet?


----------

